# job situation for doctors qualified in Europe?



## Anken (Aug 16, 2010)

Dear all,

I am considering moving permanently to South Africa. I am a Consultant Anaesthetist for 7 years now, fully trained in Germany and for the last 6 years working at a large teaching hospital in London.
It is fairly unclear to me as to what the job situation is in SA for healthcare professionals trained overseas. 
Hopefully you are able to assist.

Thanks,

Anken


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Anken said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am considering moving permanently to South Africa. I am a Consultant Anaesthetist for 7 years now, fully trained in Germany and for the last 6 years working at a large teaching hospital in London.
> It is fairly unclear to me as to what the job situation is in SA for healthcare professionals trained overseas.
> ...


HPCSA


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Unfortunately I can understand the OP's frustration.
I have yet to get the HPCSA to answer their phone
This was an email that speaks for itself, it was archival so it had to go through the IT Department.
Your message

To: IT HelpDesk
Cc:

Subject: Research
Sent: Fri, 19 Feb 2010 12:49:37 +0200

was deleted without being read on Wed, 16 Jun 2010 00:03:25 +0200
Healthcare practitoners are reminded that annual fees were payable on 1 April 2010.

Please consult the HPCSA website, HPCSA for more information


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Because of the above, my advice is to rather contact one of the Hospital Groups such as Netcare, their HR department would then have access to private numbers which DO get answered.

As to the OP's level, qualifications would be accepted, there might be a Supplementary or two on local conditions/law etc but not much more than that.

There is of course the Two year Community service thing but as a Specialist that would probably occur in cross pollination anyway.
Hope that helps.


----------

